# Tips in desktop app ????



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Had a ride today. Got there too quickly and he told me he was coming down, but to go ahead and start the trip. Very apologetic. Got there within 5 mins. - no big deal at all to me. It was a beautiful day and I got to get out of the car while I waited.

Short trip, $5 fare. He was apologetic again as he got out. Apologized for making me wait, said he was going to write up a good review for me and tip me in the desktop app. I told him you couldn't tip in the app, and he said you can in the desktop, not on the phone app, but on the desktop. After you write your review, then it has a place for you to tip.

Anybody ever hear of this?

It's not a big deal to me - hey, I made a whole $3.20 on the trip !! Just wondering if anybody out there has ever heard of this?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

You can set tips in the desktop for Uber Taxi only, which is only in a few cities


----------

